# Ephesians 2:15



## Eoghan (Jan 24, 2010)

What exactly is abolished? Is it the law (NIV) or the emnity (NASV)?


----------



## Skyler (Jan 26, 2010)

Since he's talking about the barrier between Jews and Gentiles, my  says that he's talking here about the ceremonial law. This seems to be backed up by the fact that he refers specifically to "ordinances" causing hostility between Jews and Gentiles.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 26, 2010)

Remove the cause and the effect must also vanish.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jan 27, 2010)

Eoghan said:


> What exactly is abolished? Is it the law (NIV) or the emnity (NASV)?


 
It is the nationally exclusive covenant relationship between God and Israel (Eph. 2:12), instituted and enforced by the entire Mosaic law, which is abolished with the superseding of the Sinai covenant by the New.
NB: Note well that this abolishment of the Sinai covenant does not abolish the Ten Commandments (moral law) nor does it render heretical a modern state that institutes Mosaic stipulations that remain valid in the New Covenant era by general equity.


----------



## Jon Peters (Jan 27, 2010)

timmopussycat said:


> Eoghan said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is abolished? Is it the law (NIV) or the emnity (NASV)?
> ...



Well I agree that the abolishment of the Sinai covenant does not abolish the moral law, why does the abolishment not render heretical a modern state that institutes mosaic stipulations? How can that which was abolished remain valid in the New Covenant era, even by general equity?


----------

